# Thức uống tự nhiên cho bà bầu mất ngủ



## mai lan (4/9/18)

*Bà bầu sẽ không còn mất ngủ nếu sử dụng điều độ những thức uống tốt cho sức khỏe dưới đây.*

Bà bầu bị mất ngủ có thể khiến cơ thể bị suy nhược, ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến sức khỏe thai nhi. Không cần sử dụng thuốc an thần, những thức uống nguồn gốc tự nhiên dưới đây sẽ giúp chị em xóa tan nỗi lo mất ngủ kéo dài.

*Thức uống trị mất ngủ cho bà bầu*

*Nước ép cà chua*
Cà chua là thực phẩm quen thuộc trong mâm cơm của mọi gia đình. Tuy nhiên, ít ai biết loại rau quả với sắc đỏ đặc trưng này còn có tác dụng trị mất ngủ hiệu quả cho bà bầu.

_

_
_Nước ép cà chua là thức uống dễ làm, hiệu quả nhanh chữa chứng mất ngủ cho bà bầu - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
Khi tình trạng mất ngủ liên tục xuất hiện, bà bầu hãy ép một cốc nước cà chua, thêm vào chút một ong hoặc đường rồi uống trước giờ đi ngủ khoảng 30 phút. Thức uống này sẽ giúp bà bầu cảm thấy thư giãn, điều hòa thần kinh giúp dễ đi vào giấc ngủ.

*Nước đậu xanh*
Giấc ngủ bà bầu sẽ sâu và ngon hơn khi lượng hormone melatonin tiết ra vừa phải. Hoạt chất này sản sinh nhờ sự tác động của các vitamin, đặc biệt là vitamin B6. Nước đậu xanh chính là nguồn cung cấp vitamin B6 dối dào cho bà bầu.

_

_
_Nước đậu xanh rất tốt cho bà bầu bị mất ngủ - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
Khi bị mất ngủ, bà bầu hãy dùng 50g đậu xanh, 10 đường phèn nấu cùng 200ml nước. Uống nước đậu xanh đường phèn khi còn nóng, thêm chút sữa để tăng cảm giác béo ngậy, thơm ngon. Bà bầu bị căng thẳng dẫn đến mất ngủ cũng có thể uống thức uống này để cơ thể được thư giãn toàn diện.

*Nước lá lạc tiên*
Lạc tiên còn có tên gọi khác như nhãn lồng, chùm bao, mắm nêm… tên khoa học là Passiflora foetida, thường mọc hoang ở nhiều nơi. Cây lạc tiên có tác dụng trị mất ngủ, thanh nhiệt, mát gian, giảm căng thẳng, an thần tốt cho bà bầu trong thai kỳ.

_

_
_Nước lá lạc tiên giúp bà bầu cải thiện chứng mất ngủ - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
Khi gặp chứng mất ngủ, bà bầu lấy 15 – 20g cành, lá lạc tiên khô hoặc đã sao vàng hạ thổ, thêm 600ml nước sạch nấu sôi đến khi còn 200ml thì rót ra bát uống mỗi ngày một lần trước khi đi ngủ.

*Trà tâm sen*
Tâm sen là phần mầm màu xanh bên trong hạt sen khi thu hoạch. Theo Đông y, tâm sen là thảo mộc có vị đắng, tính hàn tác dụng an thần, trị mất ngủ, giảm thiểu nguy cơ mắc chứng mê sảng, loạn dưỡng, chóng mặt, tim đập nhanh, phát hỏa về đêm.

_

_
_Bà bầu bị mất ngủ có thể uống trà tâm sen với liều lượng vừa phải - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
Bà bầu bị mất ngủ có thể dùng tâm sen pha trà với liều lượng 1 - 2g/ngày. Trước tiên, bà bầu sử dụng tim sen đã sao vàng rửa rạch với nước ấm, để ráo rồi cho vào tách pha trà. Sau đó dùng nước sôi tráng tách (nước đổ ngập phần tâm sen), lắc nhẹ rồi đổ toàn bộ nước. Bước tiếp theo, bà bầu đổ nước sôi đầy tách trà và rót nước sôi xung quanh tách từ 1 – 2 phút. Cuối cùng, đậy nắp cho trà ngấm khoảng 4 – 5 phút rồi thưởng thức.

Chị em cần lưu ý, những bà bầu có thân nhiệt thấp, huyết áp thấp, gặp các vấn đề về sức khỏe khi bị mất ngủ không nên uống trà tâm sen. Cách tốt nhất, chị em nên tham khảo bác sĩ trước khi uống trà tâm sen trị mất ngủ để đảm bảo an toàn.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

